# New Ice fishing reports.



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I tried Stump Lake which is South on HWY 10 just outside of Hawley. 21 trucks parked out on the ice. We fished from 0930 until 1530 and caught NOTHING! We tried everything in the tackle box with every bait we had and nothing. A few things on the FL-8. One guy caught a bullhead and another caught a small slimmer.

I plan on trying a bunch of lakes this weekend and next week.

Any information would be great for North Dakota or Minnesota.

Post some information. I need some.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

21 pickups on the ice?? How thick was the ice??


----------



## roadtriprod (Apr 23, 2003)

There were a few cars driving around Lida this last weekend. There is a good 10" in all of our holes. No walleye bit yet. Fished 12'to 24' off weedlines. Caught a few snakes/perch, our buddy caught 50 sunnies and some bass west of clay point sunday.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Try east of clay point, in front of the white/gray house with all the rocks. Ya, clay point always draws the most fisherman, but I hate fishing in groups. There is a big flat next to a good drop off, they hug up really tight.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry, I meant 21 trucks at the lake. Like one might say, "There were 21 trucks out there." meaning 21 trucks out at the lake. Sorry for the confusion. There were however; 6 trucks on the ice at the edge of the lake on 12" of ice.


----------



## roadtriprod (Apr 23, 2003)

As you said there are alot of houses on the point but not much action. My huose is about 1/2 mile out (if you follow the west line of his rocks) Killer spot in the summer But not in the winter. If and when I get my huse moved I am going to your spot or around there. Do you have any waypoints to go off??


----------

